# VW GTI MK II



## nanthil (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm looking at not so much a restoration as much as building a tuner out of a vw gti mk II, is this the right forum?
(if so will edit)


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: VW GTI MK II (nanthil)*

You would bebetter off asking in the Mk. II forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=2


----------

